# favorite fish database?



## johnmiii (Feb 15, 2008)

Where does everyone like to look for specific information about a species of fish? I have a few sites I find repeatedly through google, and of course forum searches here but I was wondering if anyone knew some little gem out there that I should check out.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I usually go to www.FishBase.org first. One of the most reliable on the internet, IMO.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Who needs a database for one fish?...I mean everyone's favorite fish is discus RIGHT!?!

Haha...I use planetcatfish.com for catfish...apistogramma.com for reference on dwarf cichlids.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_freshwater_tropical_aquarium_fish.php :hat:


----------



## johnmiii (Feb 15, 2008)

yes, fishbase.org is one of my favorite websites period, not just in the aquaria category. Many a lost hour spent there.... =-D


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

fishbase is good, lots of fish listed, and the original wild water parameters. 
Aquabase (a French site) has lots of fish listed, too, and more aquarium oriented information.


----------

